# Congrats SABL



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

1000 Post - keep up the good work :wave:

BG


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - well done!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh Rats!! 

You guys caught me off guard... I knew I was close but was not paying attention. 

I can only say thanks to the members of TSF and the many friends I have found here. All I have to do now is figure a way to get even with BG.... who caught me as I was trying to sneak past a small milestone. 

I could not have fallen into a better forum with such a diveristy of people. The ability to interact with people in countries I will never see has many rewards. My heartfelt thanks goes to my TSF family.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice accomplishment, keep up the good work.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! 
Great job


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done SABL, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice job*


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

And congrats on your promotion and nice new red jacket too!


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Congratulation SABL! :4-clap:

Now you are a double enthusiast..:smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

you99 said:


> hmmmmmmm :normal:


My exact sentiment. Being a mod is an interesting challenge and requires much thought.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on completing first milestone:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the ranks ...
congrats

:4-cheers:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Many thanks to all:wave:

*@ DF* I have seen you mention the approach of your 58th birthday. Ya wanna race me?? :tongue:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I still have a couple of months to go yet .. what sort of race ?? Wheelchair ? Bike ? Trike ??

btw I cheated .. I win by 11 days :laugh: your birthday is on the Wednesday, mine is two Saturdays earlier. but whose counting we'll start the celebrations on mine and finish after yours :4-cheers:

btw I like your sig .. I prefer "*every thorn has it's rose*" .. more positive :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You guys win(I don't mind losing this race) hang around there at 58 and wait for me.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> I still have a couple of months to go yet .. what sort of race ?? Wheelchair ? Bike ? Trike ??
> 
> btw I cheated .. I win by 11 days :laugh: your birthday is on the Wednesday, mine is two Saturdays earlier. but whose counting we'll start the celebrations on mine and finish after yours :4-cheers:
> 
> btw I like your sig .. I prefer "*every thorn has it's rose*" .. more positive :grin:


What?!?!?

I put my BD in my profile?? Jeepers

Haven't ridden a bike for ages... wheelchair might be premature... how about trikes with cup holders?? 

11 days of celebrating?? Now that's a party!!:grin:

Sig is from a song that was playing that day.... I need to change the sig. I'll work on it.


We might have to pace ourselves on the trikes (think we could fit kegs on the back of them??) and wait for Wrench to catch up.:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

so long as we start the waiting bit "early on" !! wouldn't like to finish before Wrench arrives with the back up. :laugh:

:4-cheers:

:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It might be a touch warm by then:beerchug:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I got the perfect thing - For a 'reasonable' fee...... :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I like it!!ray:

We could invite friends and stop every so often to let Wrench catch up. 

_I'm still trying to figure out how GF got my BD... I checked my profile and didn't see it. Don't tell him but it is 2/4/52_

I bet it is always a party when WereBo shows up.....you're invited:grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats SABL good work :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think Werebo would look smashing in red!!

Now, can we let this thread die and get on with things??


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

SABL said:


> Sig is from a song that was playing that day....


The band's name is Poison, lol.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

WereBo said:


> I got the perfect thing - For a 'reasonable' fee...... :grin:


I want one!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Who are we going to trust to keep us on a straight course?? I sure ain't gonna try to steer the thing!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All you have to do is pedal there is a driver and bar maid that comes with it


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Congrats Sabl
Its always good to talk with you.

And if there is a beer cruise Id like to go.
Im only 48 so Ill try to pedal a little harder for you older guys.
Of course Ill have to drink a little faster as well.


----------

